# Who will take the candy?



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKtIyDexIGa3tqbJfIqOcOg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

hpropman said:


> nice!


Thank you.. it was fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing the kids’ reactions when they aren’t sure whether they’re dealing with a real person or not:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go


----------

